
Anyone else seeing errors in AWS? - misterbowfinger
We&#x27;re seeing stuff across the board
======
misterbowfinger
Looks like there's some twitter chatter:

[https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&vertical=default&q=aws&s...](https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&vertical=default&q=aws&src=typd)

------
killahpriest
Check [https://phd.aws.amazon.com/](https://phd.aws.amazon.com/)

\---

Opened at: October 18, 2017 at 4:10:19 PM UTC-5

DirectConnect operational issue

02:10 PM PDT We are investigating network connectivity issues affecting Direct
Connect customers using the US-WEST-2 Region.

\---

Opened at: October 18, 2017 at 3:59:42 PM UTC-5

Network Connectivity

01:59 PM PDT We are investigating Network Connectivity issues in the US-WEST-2
Region.

\---

Opened at: October 18, 2017 at 3:59:00 PM UTC-5

EC2 VPC network health internet issue

Beginning at Wed, 18 Oct 2017 20:59:00 GMT, some instances are experiencing
elevated packet loss between the us-west-2a Availability Zone and the
Internet. We are now investigating this issue.

------
CodyReichert
AWS's status page is (unbelievably) reporting it now:
[https://status.aws.amazon.com/](https://status.aws.amazon.com/)

------
neuronexmachina
Apparently resolved now? Saw this on RSS:

\---

Service is operating normally: [RESOLVED] Network Connectivity

Between 1:46 PM and 2:15 PM PDT we experienced network connectivity issues in
the US-WEST-2 Region. The issue has been resolved and the service is operating
normally.

------
robputt
Can you elaborate in more depth? Not seeing anything too fishy here, what does
their status page have to say?

[https://status.aws.amazon.com/](https://status.aws.amazon.com/)

~~~
misterbowfinger
Their status page is notorious for being wrong

------
creichert
Same here, mostly HTTP connection errors at various points in our
infrastructure (us-west-2).

